# My oil pan fell off!



## MrMorphine (Jul 15, 2005)

Oh man is this embarrasing...

I was driving through mahwah,nj when i heard a loud "thunk" noise. so i pulled over and there was my oil,draining itself on the ground. my pan fell about 18 feet behind me. 

Where can i find a new oil pan for my pickup?


----------



## scuba91ta (Aug 19, 2005)

how in gods name could it fall off???


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

MrMorphine said:


> Oh man is this embarrasing...
> 
> 
> Where can i find a new oil pan for my pickup?


WTF? how does your pan fall off? Anyhow, try the normal places for parts: Junkyard or dealer.


----------



## d3l0n6 (Feb 10, 2006)

Please embellish, we all want to know how it fell off.


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

d3l0n6 said:


> Please embellish, we all want to know how it fell off.


X2
How te hell does an oilpan just...fall off. I don't understand.


----------



## jerryp58 (Jan 6, 2005)

MrMorphine said:


> Oh man is this embarrasing...
> 
> I was driving through mahwah,nj when i heard a loud "thunk" noise. so i pulled over and there was my oil,draining itself on the ground. my pan fell about 18 feet behind me.
> 
> Where can i find a new oil pan for my pickup?


I know those Yankee pot-holes are deep, but WOW!

I don't know that I can add to the idea of dealer or junkyard, but I'm just wondering, did you have any bolt hole damage?


----------



## avenger (Oct 7, 2005)

thats impossible, you mean something ruptured your oil pan...


----------



## MrMorphine (Jul 15, 2005)

I think i may have hit something that knocked it off. the last time i changed my oil i noticed it was in pretty sorry shape. either way. it does SUCK. i had to dig my 1989 pontiac 6000-le out of retirement. terrible.


----------

